# Taxi drivers - please have mercy.....



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

For all of you who is coming to Dubai and will be using the Taxi service, please note the following:


Taxi drivers don't get paid a salary - 30% comm on their takings.
They work a 12 hr shift.
If their car breaks down, or is at the panel beaters, they don't get paid.
A very committed, hardworking taxi driver only earns about AED 3000 per month max (tips included), from which he must pay accommodation, eat and cloth and provide for a family in his home country. In case of an accident, he pays a 2000AED acc & have to pay a fine too. 

We all make mistakes - nobody is perfect. If he pays you 1 dirham short - smile - you have done your good deed for the day.....


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

I am surprised that they have to pay if they have an accident - most of them drive like maniacs! I have had enough of being scared witless in taxis and now tell them to slow down especially when their speeding alarm is telling them to slow down and they choose to turn it down so they cannot hear it. Used to always tip them but now only do so if they don't drive like they are on a suicide mission.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I think many of us do have empathy for the drivers, and we realize they don't get paid much. BUT, I feel I also work hard for my money, and I do not like being taken for a fool. I use a taxi every single day, going to work and back. So tipping is out of the question. However if I go out and i have a polite driver, that doesn't take me for a ride I will with pleasure, give a tip. It is very frustrating when you rely on a taxi to get you to your appointment on time, and they can't understand what your saying, or don't read the directions on their computer thingy. 

i really do feel for the drivers, as well as the other labourers (who get paid a lot less), but I am unf not in the position to be a charity.  Hope I don't sound too harsh...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Kansaag said:


> For all of you who is coming to Dubai and will be using the Taxi service, please note the following:
> 
> 
> Taxi drivers don't get paid a salary - 30% comm on their takings.
> ...


I just go with the individual taxi driver and statistically they have tried to rip me off more times than not. The taxi drivers come here because they will be able to earn more than they would in their own countries (a reason a lot of us are out here). I do not think to rip people off just because my rent is exhorbitantly high and I need more money. I have worked plenty of 12hour+ days and again I don't feel the need to rip people off.

We're not talking about a Dirham here and there, we're talking sometimes a 20AED hike (or being deliberately short changed by 50 ) and when you're using them everyday it soon adds up. It's about pride and integrity to do the job right.

Sorry, I just don't think ripping someone off should be advocated in any way.

Rant over!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Madam Mim said:


> I am surprised that they have to pay if they have an accident - most of them drive like maniacs! I have had enough of being scared witless in taxis and now tell them to slow down especially when their speeding alarm is telling them to slow down and they choose to turn it down so they cannot hear it. Used to always tip them but now only do so if they don't drive like they are on a suicide mission.


Last time I asked the taxi driver to slow down, the man looked at me like I was from Mars! As much as I appreciate that they pay 2000 AED if they have an accident (which they should - they cannot drive and have no sense of safety or direction!), last time I checked, my life was worth a lot more than that!! I have no sympathy, especially for those one that try to rip you off by taking you on a joy ride!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I just go with the individual taxi driver and statistically they have tried to rip me off more times than not. The taxi drivers come here because they will be able to earn more than they would in their own countries (a reason a lot of us are out here). I do not think to rip people off just because my rent is exhorbitantly high and I need more money. I have worked plenty of 12hour+ days and again I don't feel the need to rip people off.
> 
> We're not talking about a Dirham here and there, we're talking sometimes a 20AED hike (or being deliberately short changed by 50 ) and when you're using them everyday it soon adds up. It's about pride and integrity to do the job right.
> 
> ...


#

Well said crazymazy & bubbles! I'm not running a charity here and why should I reward dishonest people! I have to work hard and deliver results before I earn a penny so I think we are not asking too much if we expect taxi drivers to get us somewhere on time and in one piece before we part with out hard earned cash. I do not tip if you take me or even attempt to take me on a joy ride! If I wanted to get lost, I'd get on a bus! If I wanted to die in a road accident, I would just run across Sheikh Zayed Road!!

I've resorted to giving them directions now! If you do not know where we are going until we get there, then you cannot rip me off!!


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

hehehe Maz like it - just give them directions not where you are going! Most of the time I tell them where I am going and still have to give directions. Could not believe it today had to give taxi driver directions from Springs to Mall of Emirates! Know what you mean when you tell them to slow down - they look at you as if you are mad to even question their superior driving skills.


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

What taxi company should I use when I go to Dubai? Any recommendation?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> What taxi company should I use when I go to Dubai? Any recommendation?


I recommend your own car! Seriously though, as you have gathered from the posts, taxi drivers do not exactly have a brilliant reputation. There is a number for their call centre (whether they turn up when you call is another matter!). Else, just get one from the street - it will save you the endless wait! Dubai Explorer also has the number for all taxi firms (I posted it in a thread a while back so if you do a search, you will find all the numbers that you need).


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> What taxi company should I use when I go to Dubai? Any recommendation?


Flag one down, ringing is very MISS & hit (to comply with accuracy of trading standards  )

When you get here, try and either live nearby to a prominent taxi route or find out where it is. Otherwise once you get a couple of taxis if you think a guy is alright and seems like a good bloke you may want to get his contact details and then you can call him personally to pick you up when you need to. Again this is miss & hit too.

HTH


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Last time I asked the taxi driver to slow down, the man looked at me like I was from Mars! As much as I appreciate that they pay 2000 AED if they have an accident (which they should - they cannot drive and have no sense of safety or direction!), last time I checked, my life was worth a lot more than that!! I have no sympathy, especially for those one that try to rip you off by taking you on a joy ride!


Taxi rip-off are no longer (again) - Got my wheels back yay!!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

You lucky man Crazy! 

Sean, There are many taxi companies. But you wan to use the metered ones. Those are the ones with signage all over, normally red, yellow, green and orange. The unmarked taxis don't meter and you pay a price they ask. I have found it to be roughly double what you would get on normal metered taxis.

They all work from one call centre though. The number is 208 0808. I use this "feature" every morning to get to work. I have - in the 4 months of being here- had a taxi not show up about twice, and be very late (1 and a half hours) about the same amount of times. Now if you talk about going out on a thursday night, thats another story. 

Just a tip. When you callout a taxi. the driver normally missed calls you, phone him back immediately! This will ensure that he knows where you are and that you want the taxi. 

However, with all this said. If you can afford to rent or buy a car. That would be the best way to go about it. Just trust me and the others on this!

Good luck!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bubbles said:


> You lucky man Crazy!
> 
> The unmarked taxis don't meter and you pay a price they ask. I have found it to be roughly double what you would get on normal metered taxis.


I had a taxi driver outside Al Fattan Towers try and convince me that I should use his taxi because it's good value - 25 AED for 10 AED fare! Apparently, the difference in price was due to the fact tht he was driving a 'limo'. I did ask him to define a limo and then bit my tongue, cause all I saw was a wreck! I did let him know that when it came to Maths I was always scored straight As. I would have been very happy to teach him basic maths for free! 

You gotta love him for trying though!


----------



## silverrey (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes, indeed, taxi's can be very hectic and disturbing but we have to understand their situation aswell.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

silverrey said:


> ...but we have to understand their situation aswell.


What situation advocates lies, short-changing and generally ripping off customers*???? 

*This does not apply to all taxi drivers


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

silverrey said:


> Yes, indeed, taxi's can be very hectic and disturbing but we have to understand their situation aswell.


As Crazy pointed out earlier, we have all been in situations when we've been skint but that doesn't automatically give any of us the right to steal from others - yes, I mean steal cause if you earn it through dishonest means (including driving the long way or going round the block a few times for no obvious reason other than to make extra money!), then you stole it! 

I respect your opinion but I have no sympathy for taxi drivers! I work for my money as well and if you want a tip from, then try giving me a good service!


----------

